# projecto amateur!! ayuda



## leo_lujan18 (Jun 25, 2006)

hola muchachos les cuento que estoy haciendo un invento no se nada de electronica pero me gusta mucho meter mano y aprender cosas nuevas...lo que quiero hacer es unos buenos speakers para la pc yo tenia los originales y les conecte unos mas grandes si bien sonaban fuerte se saturaban al poner el amplificador al maximo no se los vancaba pero poniendo un volumen justo sonaban fuerte y bastante aceptable. la cuestion es que ahora compre un woofer de 8"(120w) un medio y un tweeter para armar una cajita( por ahora 1) el problema es el amplificador si bien con el que tenia suena pero es de 3w rms y va conectado a un transformador de 12... el punto es que me conviene hacer un amplificador o me dijeron que puedo armar un booster (creo que se escribe asi) que potenciaria el que ya tengo obviamente tendria que conseguir un transformadorr mas grande...
otra cosa para los parlantes que me compre de cuanto seria el amplificador ideal para tirarlos? segun como me valla mas adelante me interesaria armar unos mas grandes
 desde ya muchas gracias
PD:comprendan que no se mucho de electronica asi que sean pacientes ops:


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 26, 2006)

Hola Leo , es bueno que cacharrees en electronica ,aqui te mando una pagina espero que te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/cine_en_casa_con_divx/cine_en_casa_con_divx.htm


----------



## leo_lujan18 (Jun 26, 2006)

gracias pepe pero medio que no entendiste mi idea en el link que me pasate ya estan las cosas armadas solo hay que hacer todas las conexiónes.... yo compre parlantes para hacer una caja pero me falta el amplificador que lo quiero hacer yo porque no dispongo de mucho money para comprar todo eso....aparte es mas interesante hacerlo uno mismo obviamente me va a ayudar un poco porque sabe un poco mas de elctronica. pero mi duda es que potencia tendria que tener el amplificador que voy a armar si tengo un woofer de 8" de 130w un medio y un tweteer para averiguar cuanto me sale..
pd:igual gracias por la ayuda


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 7, 2006)

hola leo yo soy parecido tengo 14 años y te recomiendo que armes un amplificador de 35vatios seria lo ideal yo arme una de 130 vatios y anda perfecto y una potencia formidable bue ... saludos...........lo ideal es que empieses por cosas pequeñas aaa y te recomiendo que armes un amplificador ibrido con integrados stk 4142 que es de 25 watt stereo.. anda a una casa de electronica y preguntes.. por que con los transistores de potencia son mas complejos bue ... salu2


----------



## leo_lujan18 (Jul 8, 2006)

uhh de 10 gracias gaston... te hago una pregunta cuanto aproximadamente te salio armar el amplificador y si suena bien porque me dijieron que tengo que renegar bastante porque nunca llega  sonar bien un amplificador casero


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 8, 2006)

hola leo maso menos me salio unos 45euros y los disipadores los arme yo (dealiminio)es facil pero hay que prestar mucha atensión alos planos yo los tengo andadando con un parlante de 15 pulgadas y me sobra potencia la verdad que suena espectacular y es mentira que los caseros no suenan bien (si lo armas como corresponede)la verdfad que formidable yo tambien hace tiempo renegaba con otro de 130w y llegue a quemar dos parlantes uno de 10 y otro de 15 pulgadas y bue... rompiendo cosas se aprende bue...espero que te puedas armar uno y te funcione bien salu2


----------



## leo_lujan18 (Jul 9, 2006)

Gaston de cuanto es el amplificador que te salio 45 euros.......y como llegaste a quemar los parlantes no quiero mandarme el mismo moco. otra pregunta puedo joder los parlantes haciendolos sonar con un amplificador de compu que tiene 2w rms y un transformador chico?


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 6, 2006)

el amplificador es de 130 vatios rms y se me quemaron los parlante por que lo puse en paralelo a dos de 4 ohm y se rompio un transistor de salida lo cual dejo pasar libremente la corriente del transformador hacia los parlantes y se quemaron jejejee pero ya los repuse y me salio muy cara la joda ejejeje salu2


----------

